# Open posts that need to be closed...



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

So, besides the problems that many of us have had of not being able to close our posts when we see they should be...
This, for me, pertains mostly to the Classifieds...
I have had trouble lately where I could not close my own posts, so I realise there is an issue.
How about people try to close their posts when they are done with them. And for those of us who cannot close them on our own, instead of just saying Please Close, how about we edit the title and the opening lines in the post to read Sold, or something similar. Delete your original info, then the rest of us may skim past it.
This way, the rest of our members will not have to re-read the same unavailable posts over and over again.
And this especially applies to all of us who are guilty enough to leave our posts completely active, with just a final 'sold' at the end of page 4, or 2,or 15, or however long your post is 

Open your post, click on edit and then go advanced. Now you can edit the Title line.

Save us all from having to re-hash so many titles...please


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Or simply contact Effox, me. I'll gladly close them. I just don't see too many people contacting moderators to get this done.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Or message me


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Please don't message me~


----------

